# Hanna Ph meter - Struggling



## Benn (13/5/17)

Good afternoon Brewers,
I just pulled this out of the box and I appear to be doing something wrong.



Despite following the instructions, I'm getting readings that are all over the place and I've gone through half of my calibration fluid trying to get this thing to work. I dunno whether I'm getting air bubbles trapped amongst the sensors or what but I'm that pissed off that I've put it away before I throw it at the wall as hard as I possibly can. 
It says to pull the tape thing out and cut a bit off which I haven't done because it's brand new out of the box and I've misplaced my micro surgeons field kit.
Any help would be appreciated, I gotta go calm down for a bit.
Cheers


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/5/17)

Sounds frustrating!

The instructional video below website says if you're getting erratic readings pull the cloth tape out a tiny bit and cut a bit off. I would also feel a bit funny doing that with a brand new unit.. but if it fixes it...

Maybe use some nail clippers?

http://hannainst.com/hi98107-phep-ph-tester.html


----------



## Benn (13/5/17)

Thanks man, It seems I may have to cut the tape, wouldn't want to be cutting the tape all the time, there's not that many goes inside it.
Could work out to be one very expensive Ph meter.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/5/17)

Good luck with it Benn. If it's been sitting in a box for a long time maybe the first little bit of the tape has perished or something. Have they got a facebook site? Jump on there and ask what the go is maybe?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/5/17)

I'd guess in with g4wau. Does it require you to keep the tip moist? My AD11 does. A couple of drops of calibration fluid in the cap when stored. I have a tiny bit of chux in the cap.
If its dried out (like first packaging) it may be what's compromising its effectiveness.


----------



## MHB (13/5/17)

Cut a bit off the tape.
That's the manufactures explicit instruction for fixing the exact problem you are having - its a bit hard to claim to have followed the instructions when you say your too scared to do so.
It might be a case of the maker knowing what they are talking about, or at least more than you!.
Mark


----------



## Benn (13/5/17)

I'm just surprised that the tape would need cutting after every use, there's only enough tape for a maximum of 20 cuts.

As per instructions; I soaked the sensor in storage solution for 2hrs before use, calibrated the unit, took a few readings last night, stored the unit with dampened (storage solution) chux as advised by Hanna staff. Pulled it out today and it's all over the place. I'm happy with cutting the tape but having to bin the unit after 15-20 brews is pretty disappointing. 
I'm pretty sure the staff at Hanna said the unit was good for more than 20 rounds. Thanks all, I'll cut the tape & go from there.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/5/17)

Yep that's not great. Bit of a shame as I've used some good Hanna products in the past (Temp probes etc.).

My pH meter is a no-name I got from clever brewing for $30 and it works great, will get far more than 20 uses out of it;

http://www.cleverbrewing.com.au/ph-meter-basic.html


----------



## Benn (13/5/17)

I'm not blaming the meter,


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/5/17)

Give them a ring on Monday Benn, I have the same one and I had to get a new electrode, sent an email to Canada got a reply back from Noble Park only 15 minutes down the road from me. (The electrode was almost as much as the meter), but they should be able to help you, I got 4 years out of mine using it for brewing and hydroponics.


----------



## Benn (14/5/17)

Thanks very much WEAL,


----------

